# Eurokracy 2015 Hotel Info



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey guys,

The hotel info for Eurokracy 2015 is released. Check out the site here for more info - http://www.eurokracy.com/information/hotel-2015/


----------



## alejandr0 (Aug 18, 2014)

Am i early and the only one who's booked so far lol? - feeling a tad like a loner here


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

I am planning to start attending shows this year with my family and car. I am in Ontario. how much is the rate for the stay at the weekend?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

The hotel has availability for everyone, I believe the rates are $110/night


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks.for the info


----------



## alejandr0 (Aug 18, 2014)

Whoops, sorry about the late reply. Yes the rates are 119 and 129.


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

why is there a difference between two rates is it the number of people allowed in the room?


----------



## Gurshblender (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah the single and two queen beds are the $119 rate and the $129 is for the two queen beds and a sofa bed, if i remember correctly. Me and my group have already booked our rooms a couple of weeks ago. Can't wait till june


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

Keep in mind that this hotel will have your cars guarded by private security all evening long for the Friday & Saturday nights of Eurokracy.

You also all get your own zone to park your cars which is right by the main entrance.


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

It sounds like a win ; win scenario


----------



## alejandr0 (Aug 18, 2014)

This being the 1st time me and my brothers are going... is it a whole weekend event or just the 27th? What about cruises. Do they get announced closer to the date? Sorry for the questions. So far we've only booked for sat-sun, is there something going on Friday?


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

I hope to attend for the first time this year. I read last year's thread and there is a caravan forming and leaving from pickering area at lunch time. With 2 scheduled stops on the en route service centres. 

I am up for that. Not that I doubt my car's ability to make the trip safely. But it will be cool to have a few cars traveling ttogether just in case.


----------



## rrooccaa (Jul 31, 2006)

*pre party*

hey rick is there any official pre party or after party if so when and where?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

rrooccaa said:


> hey rick is there any official pre party or after party if so when and where?


hey bud,

June 26 @ Musique

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7193462-Eurokracy-2015-Pre-Party-June-26-Musique


----------



## BAILITY (May 25, 2019)

134hpvw said:


> I hope to attend for the first xender discord omegle time this year. I read last year's thread and there is a caravan forming and leaving from pickering area at lunch time. With 2 scheduled stops on the en route service centres.
> 
> I am up for that. Not that I doubt my car's ability to make the trip safely. But it will be cool to have a few cars traveling ttogether just in case.


I am planning to start attending shows this year with my family and car. I am in Ontario. how much is the rate for the stay at the weekend?


----------



## saamhocks8 (Mar 9, 2020)

Nice info thanks !


----------



## wreseik (Apr 8, 2020)

Thank you very much for the information.


----------



## saamhocks8 (Mar 9, 2020)

134hpvw said:


> I hope to attend for the first WhatsApp Plus time this year. I read last year's thread and there is a caravan forming and leaving from pickering area at lunch time. With 2 scheduled stops on the en route service centres.
> 
> I am up for that. Not that I doubt my car's ability to make the trip safely. But it will be cool to have a few cars traveling ttogether just in case.


Understand that this inn may have your vehicles guarded by means of personal security all evening lengthy for the friday & saturday nights of eurokracy.


----------



## saamhocks8 (Mar 9, 2020)

BAILITY said:


> I am planning to start attending shows this year with my family and car. I am in Ontario. how much is the rate for the stay at the weekend?


You furthermore might all get your own area to park your cars that's proper by way of the primary entrance.


----------



## pinknemo13 (Mar 27, 2020)

BAILITY said:


> I am planning to start attending shows this year with my family and car. I am in Ontario. how much is the rate for the stay at the weekend?



Hey i do not know the exact rate but its costly i think


----------



## clarkegriffinx (May 1, 2021)

BAILITY said:


> I am planning to start attending shows this year with my family and car. I am in Ontario. how much is the rate for the stay at the weekend?


very helpful post

Omegle Bazoocam Chatrandom


----------



## donaldfitzgerald (Jun 30, 2021)

> I am up for that. Not that I doubt my car's ability to make the trip safely. But it will be cool to have a few cars traveling together just in case.


Good idea to get several cars traveling together! That will definitely be more fun!


----------

